# VirtualBox Network



## wirasto (Jun 5, 2009)

Who use VirtualBox on FreeBSD 7.2 and Network work ?

I'm get virtualbox port from here http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox but network not work 

I see this screenshot http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_u_p/3503683389/, the network run well..


----------



## tangram (Jun 5, 2009)

Follow the steps on http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3622.


----------



## wirasto (Jun 5, 2009)

No. VirtualBox installed on FreeBSD 7.2. And guest os is Windows XP

Sorry, my english is bad :e


----------



## DrJ (Jun 5, 2009)

I have it running (sort of) on 7-STABLE; the network does work for me with the default settings.  My issue is that although the kernel module loads when the program is compiled, subsequent kldloading locks the system solid.  The tools also give an error.

I've not tried V5 yet.


----------



## wirasto (Jun 7, 2009)

My virtualbox version is 2.2.2r19980. Is â€œHost Interfaceâ€ gone ?


----------



## DrJ (Jun 7, 2009)

I have 2.2.2r19852 installed, and it did show up.  You may wish to post on the freebsd-emulation mailing list; that's where the VBox porters and debuggers are discussing what works and what doesn't.


----------



## wirasto (Jun 7, 2009)

*[Solved] VirtualBox Network*

Ow, just use NAT. no reconfiguration from the start

I get this from the freebsd-emulation mailing list 

Work now 

Thank's


----------



## register88 (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope next version will support "internal network" mode.
Thank developer.


----------



## xiaoj (Aug 13, 2009)

i am waiting for "Bridge network" functions.
Thank developer.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 15, 2009)

I use Vbox on CURRENT and have no issues with connecting to the network via NAT. I had to recompile my kernel to remove INVARIANTS and WITNESS to avoid crashes. Overall I'm very impressed with the speed and responsiveness of the network provided in Vbox.. I too await bridge functionality. 

NICE ONE DEV DUDES!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## TzunTzai (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm running VBox on 7-Stable, with a Win XP guest, in e17. It runs quite nicely actually!


----------

